# Looking at Canon t3i and t4i, what lenses would I need? please post a pic.



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I am a total noon, I do so well with my point and shoot, just because I am a designer, have the editing software and a good eye. I think i can do well with DSLR, but I need help getting on my feet. 

• What lens will I need to take a good portrait? love blurred background
happy. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

• What lens to take a shot like this: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...65754-matured-well-stacked-some-cuz-love.html

• And Motion? 

P.S. unfortunately I cant spend over 1k, that's the main reason I am going to stick to canon =( any help would be great. *If you have a canon, any of the rebels, please post a pic and tell me what lens was used? *


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

blurred background and motion is your aperture and shutter speed, not really the lens. 

IMO the stock lens (the lens it comes with) could take those pictures. 

I like my 135mm lens for portraits, but everyone has their own preference.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I heard get a 50mm and the kit comes with 18-55 and 70-300. what is the 70-300 for?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Neko said:


> I heard get a 50mm and the kit comes with 18-55 and 70-300. what is the 70-300 for?


zooming into something far away. I don't use mine very often. I'm more into macro photography.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know much about cameras at all (and am _definitely _still a newbie)... and I know nothing about Canons, but I can provide some personal experience and picture examples. Hopefully that will help until one of the photographers on the forum comes along.



Neko said:


> • What lens will I need to take a good portrait? love blurred background
> happy. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!





Neko said:


> • What lens to take a shot like this: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...65754-matured-well-stacked-some-cuz-love.html


All of the pictures from the above thread are taken with my 50mm f/1.8, and while I'm not sure what lens was used for the photo you linked, you'd be able to achieve the same effect with the 50mm. 

Examples of a shallow DOF using my 50mm f/1.8 -


































​ Additionally, a high aperture/low f stop number is not necessary for background separation or blurring. The focal length and the distance between the subject and the background makes a huge difference. Examples of blurred backgrounds without the DOF being *too* shallow - 

















​ 
Again, taken with the 50mm f/1.8



Neko said:


> • And Motion?


Both my 50mm f/1.8 and my 18-55mm kit lens does fine with motion, but it's also very dependent on what and where you are trying to shoot. Outdoors, I have no complaints. Indoors? I really have to mess around with manual settings, but can catch a nice image or two. As mentioned in the above post, getting a good action shot is more dependent on the camera settings (and the conditions/lighting). However, I will say that it is much easier to get a nice action shot indoors with my 50mm f/1.8 than it would have been with the 18-55mm f/3.5 - 5.6.



































​
This is taken outdoors with my 18-55mm










Like trcy said, a lot of it is personal preference and figuring out what you will be photographing. I like my 50mm because that is a good distance for me and my dog - he's never far enough to shoot with a 135mm, and if I ever get an 85mm I imagine all of our pictures will have to be posed (he rarely goes that far from me on his own). 

On the other hand. I get a greater range with the 18-55mm lens because a 50mm lens on a DX camera (crop sensor) is closer to 80mm, and sometimes I find my dog much too close to me for a picture. And by the time I've backed up a few feet, the moment's gone (also why my dog has a pretty great "stop!! stay!!!" LOL). Unfortunately, the low light performance isn't quite as nice. ​


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

A good 2.4f (aperture) lens will do you good.

I have 3 lenses: 
30mm 2.4f
25-75mm 2.4f
70-200mm 2.4f

Take a look at both of these websites and you can learn more then you will want to.
Click Here

Click Here


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

For low light situations I use a 50mm f1.4. 
Amazon.com: Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM Standard & Medium Telephoto Lens for Canon SLR Cameras: CANON: Camera & Photo

IF you are familiar with dark rides at theme parks.....well, I used the lens there. No flash from a moving boat:











The 135mm I use the majority of the time is a 28-135mm. 

The lens I use second most is my 100mm macro lens. 

the 70-300mm I rarely use. 

The lenses I never use came with the cameras, 28-90mm and 18-55mm.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have a T3i. You'll be fine with the kit lens.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a rebel xsi that I got used in very good condition for $310, currently I just have two lenses the kit lens that came with it(18-55) and a portrait lens which is similar to what Rei has and I only paid $100 for it brand new.

Taken with the 18-55

Untitled (2013-03-22 01:24:18) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-03-22 17:37:53) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Say what by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Taken with portrait lens which also takes decent action shots

IMG_8645_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-04-21 02:08:00) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-04-19 23:19:42) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-05-05 03:18:42) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-05-05 03:18:59) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow thanks everyone!!!

Rei, what do you use again, you have me sold on 50mm!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> I have a rebel xsi that I got used in very good condition for $310, currently I just have two lenses the kit lens that came with it(18-55) and a portrait lens which is similar to what Rei has and I only paid $100 for it brand new.


I really appreciate the samples!!! I am a visual learner so this helps me understand everything better =) and see the results.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

No problem! Oh and this was taken with my 18-55, I recently took it to the Grand Canyon with me and was worried it wouldn't perform well seeing as how I can't afford a fancy wide angle yet but I was happy with the results I got.


IMG_8805_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-04-28 19:07:09) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Neko said:


> Wow thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Rei, what do you use again, you have me sold on 50mm!


I use Nikon so that is the 50mm f/1.8 on my Nikon D90, but I don't imagine the Canon equivalent being any different  

I really like my 50mm f/1.8, that is the lens I am using 90% of the time... but I do happen to take dog pictures almost exclusively. Also the 50mm focal length is what works best for me and my dog, but a lot of my friends use a 35mm f/1.8 and a few others use the 85mm f/1.8 (GatorDog on this forum uses an 85mm on her Canon). I've heard a lot of people recommend both, but my wallet can't handle that quite yet LOL

The price of the 50mm does help though!! I picked mine up for $50 used (and Carriesue mentions her 50mm f/1.8 for Canon being $100 new). I'm not sure if there's a 35mm f/1.8 for Canon, but they are about $200 new for Nikon, and I saw the Canon 85mm f/1.8 is around $380.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I use Nikon but the lens are comparable from what I've seen. I've had good results with the kit lens 18-55 and I just bought a 55-200mm and I'm having a blast with that. The 55-200 i'm using for good distance shots. I'm expecting a 55-300 lens to arrive this week which will get me even closer to desired shots without disturbing the subjects. 

This was taken with an 18-55mm lens



















and this was with the 55-200mm


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I used the 70-300mm at the feline breeding compound. The cats are all in fenced cages. To get a shot that "blurred out" wire fencing I used the 300mm. It worked out pretty well. Yes, those cats are on a raw diet .


















these were the cage wires/fencing I was trying to blur out.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

oh this is so awesome. 

now i need to decide on the camera =)


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Absolutely agree with Carriesue that the kit lens is a great one to have! I really like having it around for vacations and family events. 

A few pictures taken with my 18-55mm:

At the beach and lake house



















































​ 
A friend/neighbor also asked me to take pictures of his guitar for him when he put them up on sale - 

























​


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko said:


> oh this is so awesome.
> 
> now i need to decide on the camera =)


Good luck! I just glanced at the specs and they appear to be pretty comparable.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

whichever camera you go with, being a visual person, I'd suggest you look into user instructional DVD for the camera. I'm watching the one that came with my Nikon camera bag and I'm more comfortable playing with the features while watching the DVD than I was playing with the features on my own. It's actually teaching me a great deal in the 20 minutes I've been watching it and I've been playing with this camera for a month now.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

There are kits on amazon, so i am thinking of getting a kit and it comes with dvd =0)


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Neko said:


> There are kits on amazon, so i am thinking of getting a kit and it comes with dvd =0)


I took two years of photography in college. (I'm not a professional. I've never been paid.) That class was black and white photography. We had to use the camera on manual mode only. That is how I shoot now for the most part unless I'm going for a quick shot and I'm being lazy. The best thing about the class was we had to learn how to use the camera and not really on manual, aperture or shutter speed modes.

It might be something to look into. I know our community or city services offers classes too.


----------



## DevotedDad (Sep 18, 2011)

I cannot stress this point enough.

Get yourself a Casio Exilim.

You will not need any additional lenses, you can point and shoot photos, videos, slow motion videos, slow motion AND regular speed videos at the same time, and so on.

There are few things in life that I have purchased and said to myself years later "man am I glad I purchased this" but with this camera I will be saying this till the day I die. This camera is the best kept secret ever.

I will post a link to a video I shot with it. I am a noob with cameras but even I look like a pro.

Casio Exilim X-F1


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DevotedDad (Sep 18, 2011)

Incredible at 25 second mark with the Casio Ex-F1 - http://youtu.be/dlNPh-jhJiI



http://youtu.be/I5iaPHnLjGc




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

DevotedDad said:


> I cannot stress this point enough.
> 
> Get yourself a Casio Exilim.
> 
> ...


I agree. Unless you are really into photography a point and shoot will do just fine. I don't enjoy lugging around my 25+ pounds of lenses, flashes, extra batteries and charges all the time. When I go on vacation I take a canon point and shoot. 

It's a canon power shot sx230 hs. With this camera I can control aperture and shutter speed. The pictures are really good and it does video. It doesn't do as well on macro shots. I don't miss the DLSR when using this camera (except at times for the macro shots.)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The OP already has a point and shoot and wanted to get a DSLR. Not sure why that is an issue.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a Canon 60d. I bought the body only because it was replacing an old Rebel XT, so I already had the 18-55 kit lens. I don't use that lens much anymore, but it's good for landscape shots, so I do bring it when I go on vacation. It's a decent all purpose lens, and I've gotten some good shots with it. 

I also have the 50mm f/1.8, which is a great little lens for the price - I paid around $100 for it. Not quite as nice as the 1/4, but less than 1/3 of the price. And I have the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM, and the Canon EF 70-200mm f/4 L IS USM. These are very good (and very expensive!) lenses, but they're also bigger and heavier. 

50mm


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Take a look at the site the digital camera.com--a professional presents the pros and cons of a multitude of Canon and Nikon cameras and lenses with beautiful examples of the results of each product. The reviews also provide a recommendation for the type of user each camera/lens might be best suited. Huge quantity of information, but it would serve you well to dig through it and make a truly informed purchase rather than to make a very expensive mistake.
Best of luck in pursuing a wonderful hobby!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> The OP already has a point and shoot and wanted to get a DSLR. Not sure why that is an issue.


It's not an issue. I didn't see the specs of the OP's point and shoot listed. Maybe some don't realize you can get a lot of the same features in a point and shoot now. Why is it an issue to mention it?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing these images, really puts things in allot more perspective for me. As for point and shoot, I have it, I love it and will still use it. I get great shots with it and video, it will be my on the river camera so if something happened to it, oh well. The DSLR will be to go for better quality, photography really is a passion for me I just love it and want to learn more. I can get close to an image above with my point and shoot in manual, but to get what I want it is 1 out 100 shots =/ It's hard to focus it. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanyakdesign/7004890328/in/photostream/lightbox/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanyakdesign/7004877204/in/photostream


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

24-70





































70-200


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

so i am thinking to start 50 mm 1/8, 18-55 and 70-300. 
and i am not talking about super expensive lenses =)


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

That sounds good to start and the 18-55mm is the kit lens in most cameras


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OP, I got to play around with the cameras earlier today. If it were me, I'd probably go for the t4i. The t4i also had a sunset/sunrise setting that could come in handy for a lot of shots but it also appeared pretty comparable to my Nikon D3100. Where I was looking, they're the same price with the same MP rate but the t4i has additional features that could be fun.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

so far reviews said t3i is a bit slow... so I am looking at t4! =) thanks os much for pushing me that way LOL


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

DevotedDad said:


> Incredible at 25 second mark with the Casio Ex-F1 - Casio EX-F1 slowmotion 300 fps "Wet dog" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have looked at the video and was impressed. The research I have though shows the EX-F1 was a $1000 camera in 2008 and current replacement is close to $3000. Is that correct?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Before I rush into it, I am looking at Nikon as well. Not sure where to start!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If you're looking at Nikon, then the D3100 is comparable to the two Canons as already mentioned. In my family there's a D3000, D3100, and D3200 so I've had hands on experience with all. The D3100 or D3200 would be my recommendations if you're looking at a price point of under $1000. I own the D3200 and love it

Nikon does a package deal with either camera which includes the camera, camera bag, two batteries, a 35-55mm lens, and 70-200mm lens. Pretty sweet deals to get started


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I guess if I were doing a DSLR I would be looking for the best lens I could buy and working my way up on the bodies. I gather good lens will outlast several bodies, no? So you would want to stick with a "system" so you can grow?

The realization that my old Pentax screw mount lens could still "work" [albiet with no auto focus, not sure how metering would work either] with adapters for digital cameras floors me. [Those lens are circa 1965, I was given the camera used] so that kind of backwards compatibility ........ 

I think it is a good quesiton....how long are lens useful in today's camera world? Good optics is good optics and costs a lot of money.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Shade said:


> If you're looking at Nikon, then the D3100 is comparable to the two Canons as already mentioned. In my family there's a D3000, D3100, and D3200 so I've had hands on experience with all. The D3100 or D3200 would be my recommendations if you're looking at a price point of under $1000. I own the D3200 and love it
> 
> Nikon does a package deal with either camera which includes the camera, camera bag, two batteries, a 35-55mm lens, and 70-200mm lens. Pretty sweet deals to get started


Since you know Nikons, what in the world are the D90's?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I love what Rei is doing with his d90! is rebel xsi an old model?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

At first glance, wow that's not $$$$ and I can get all the extras Amazon.com: Nikon D3200 24.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR NIKKOR Zoom Lens (Black): NIKON: Camera & Photo


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Neko said:


> Since you know Nikons, what in the world are the D90's?


I just started researching last year so I'm no expert but I can try and help 

The D90 was released in 2008 while the D3200 was released on 2012

Nikon's D90 official page

http://en.nikon.ca/Nikon-Products/Product/Digital-SLR-Cameras/25446/D90.html

Comparison to the D3200 (the D3100 & D3200 are pretty similar)

Nikon D3200 vs D90 - Our Analysis

Nikon D90 Details vs Nikon D3200 Details in Digital Cameras

Comparing Nikon D90 vs. Nikon D3200 - Five Reasons for the Nikon D90 - VERSUS IO

Nikon D90 Details vs Nikon D3200 Details in Digital Cameras

D90 versus D3200 ??


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow that's crazy that the older camera has a better review. i always think new is better, but i guess not in this case. I will read up more at lunch, I was thinking to go for the new sensor, but maybe not.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Bestbuy.com has some kits that might interest you for both the D3200 & D3100

The first one especially seems a sweet deal

Nikon - Bundle D3100 DSLR Camera With 18-55MM Nikkor VR Lens - ANIKD3100K2 

Nikon D3200 24.2MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm Lens & Extra 55-200mm Lens 

Nikon D3100 Black 14.2MP DSLR Camera and Nikon 55-200mm Vibration Reduction Lens 

Nikon D3100 Black 14.2MP Digital SLR Camera & Nikon 55-300mm VR Lens

Unfortunately they don't seem to carry the specific kit I mentioned, must be exclusive to Canada


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I like the second! I think that all the other little extras might be easy to craigslist and or ebay? i just looked at the 50mm 1/8 nikon lens, same price as canon so not so bad!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

omg Amazon.com: Nikon D3200 24.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S DX VR Lens and Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 SLD DG Macro Lens with built in motor + 32GB Deluxe Accessory Kit: Camera & Photo

Sigma lens with this kit!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Might check H & R photo too if you don't mind used I got mine with kit lens for $310 though it is an older model. More money for lenses though!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I think I want to go new and something I can use for a few years =) Maybe it will be all I need for a long time! by the way. Showed your pictures to a friend, complements on cute puppy =) lol


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

neko said:


> omg amazon.com: Nikon d3200 24.2 mp cmos digital slr camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6g af-s dx vr lens and sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 sld dg macro lens with built in motor + 32gb deluxe accessory kit: Camera & photo
> 
> sigma lens with this kit!


nice!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

is it wrong to get a camera for its color....?






haha


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL! No, if you like the red go for the red


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I LOVE red, = power LOL

So....... the more I read the more things get complicated, lenses come VR and non VR. Why does everything have to be so complicated.  I guess this is why there are professional photographers and why i have a job as a designer because not everyone can do what I can do.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

For the zoom lens the VR is very handy


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> I guess if I were doing a DSLR I would be looking for the best lens I could buy and working my way up on the bodies. I gather good lens will outlast several bodies, no? So you would want to stick with a "system" so you can grow?
> 
> The realization that my old Pentax screw mount lens could still "work" [albiet with no auto focus, not sure how metering would work either] with adapters for digital cameras floors me. [Those lens are circa 1965, I was given the camera used] so that kind of backwards compatibility ........
> 
> I think it is a good quesiton....how long are lens useful in today's camera world? Good optics is good optics and costs a lot of money.


Nancy, this is excellent advice. I am most familiar with Canon and my research revealed that they overhaul their top-end lenses about every 10-12 years. The lenses are the most important part of the equation and will last many, many years. The cameras are revamped annually and are a much less costly component to replace. And, as you noted, are easier to upgrade over time.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Neko said:


> Since you know Nikons, what in the world are the D90's?


I really love my D90 - I actually had two of them for a while and sold one last week. The lady I sold it to was replacing her D3100 because she found the D3100 to be "too user friendly" (too much of an entry level camera?). I think it's a very capable camera, but perhaps not the best if you want more control over specific settings. I've never actually used the D3100 or D3200 though, so that is all speculation.

On another note, the difference between Nikons and Canons when it comes to buying lenses is that some Nikon lenses do not have a built in auto focus motor, and not all bodies do, either. For example, the 50mm f/1.8 I have is the "D" series, which is the older series (as opposed to the "G") and does not have a built in motor. On some bodies, the lens will not auto focus but fortunately the D90 body has a built in motor. This way I can save money by buying older lenses 

As mentioned by another member, the D90 is an older camera. I think most people are now opting for the D7000 (Nikon D7000 SLR Digital Camera (Body Only) 25468 B&H Photo Video and Nikon D7000 DSLR Camera Kit with Nikon 18-105mm DX VR Lens 25474) which is about $200 more if bought new. But because the D7100 was just released, you may be able to find good deals on it used (again, only if you are comfortable buying used). It'd be a good idea to test out the D7000 for yourself if you're interested in it - I was recently informed that the focusing system can be different from what most are accustomed to.




Neko said:


> I love what Rei is doing with his d90! is rebel xsi an old model?


Not important, but I'm a "she"  And thank you!



jocoyn said:


> I guess if I were doing a DSLR I would be looking for the best lens I could buy and working my way up on the bodies. I gather good lens will outlast several bodies, no? So you would want to stick with a "system" so you can grow?


Yes, this 100%. To be honest, I find more value in my lenses than I do in the body. Give me my 50mm f/1.8 and my D90 over an 18-55mm with a D4 any day of the week. The 18-55mm is great of course, and a good photographer can make an incredible image regardless of gear... but I'm far, far from that


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry Rei!!! Hard to tell on forums =) 

This is all great feedback and I am soaking it all in before I go on shopping spree. I am going to go to best buy and play with cameras LOL.

Keep posting pictures for me =) photo challenge go!

I am also meeting with a photographer for feedback and will pull up this post and be like, I want photos like all these!


P.S. so, how do you focus on moving object?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko, I have the Nikon D3100. It its actually pretty user friendly, especially if you're getting used to it. I love it. You can check out the picture thread for the shots I've gotten with it so far. I'm very pleased with it. 

I bought the 3100 with the kit lens 18-55mm for $500. I've had the camera a month and have added the 55-200mm lens, have a 55-300 coming this week, I have a rain cover so I can shoot in the rain and not worry about my camera being damaged, I have a color filter set (you can also add special effects to pictures IN camera on the 3100), I have a granulated filter set on the way that I'm excited to play with, I have a bayonet hood that came with the 55-200mm lens free. All kinds of goodies and fun things and I've only spent about $1000 total. The 55-200 and 55-300 lens's I've gotten new/used on amazon. I paid $114 total for the 55-200 and it's a $250 lens. The 55-300 is roughly a $400 and I paid $229. Ideally I'm working on the 18-300mm lens but that's almost $1000 most places. 

I'm also already looking at getting the D7100 in the future. Likely just the body only however since the vast majority of the Nikkor lens's are interchangeable. I have a camera wish list on my amazon account and I've also found several nifty items, like a rainbow filter, on ebay. 

The 3100 is comparable to the t3i and the t4i from what I've seen and what I could tell playing around with them yesterday. I'm not a pro by any means and have a lot to learn but if I were looking to buy, i'd get the 3100 to start or the t4i.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko said:


> Sorry Rei!!! Hard to tell on forums =)
> 
> This is all great feedback and I am soaking it all in before I go on shopping spree. I am going to go to best buy and play with cameras LOL.
> 
> ...


 
You mean like this?










I set my camera to the action setting and it senses the rest basically while I focus the lens where I want it and it focuses. I'm still working on manual focus as well. Not all the shots I've gotten have been this clear but the majority have been. This one I got just yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

what about the 3200? it comes in red =) LOL............

That shot is awesome! can you use the lcd to shoot or no?

can you post link to your pictures?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko said:


> what about the 3200? it comes in red =) LOL............
> 
> That shot is awesome! can you use the lcd to shoot or no?
> 
> can you post link to your pictures?


 
yes, on the 3200 you can use the LCD to shoot. It's not recommended but it does work. (I like the red too lol)

here's the picture thread.... http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/257698-picture-thread.html

it's got various pictures I've taken as well as various pictures others have taken. Should be some cameras used listed in there as well.

when shooting, I prefer to use the view finder. For me the LCD screen is just for viewing what I just captured.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It's pretty awkward to shoot with the LCD as one hand is holding and moving the lens and the other is holding the camera still and clicking the capture button. It also kills your battery life faster. Regardless, yes you can if you want to. I prefer the viewfinder and it was a bit of an adjustment as I was used to using the LCD with my point and shoot.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

And I agree that the VR is extremely handy. Vibration reduction! yes! The canon's come with similar lens.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I know you said you're specifically looking for an entry level DSLR (well the t3i would be entry level, the t4i would probably be mid level), but the more I look into the Sony RX100, the more I just can't get over it. Here's a very professional review: The Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 – a somewhat comparative review ? Ming Thein | Photographer

Which concludes:


> The RX100 isn’t a mature replacement for a larger camera, but the number of reasons to have one around definitely just got smaller. The limitations now rest squarely on the photographer; for most people, this is all the camera they’ll ever need. This is the king of the hill when it comes to compacts – I’ve not yet shot with anything else this size that has such great base ISO image quality and can handle ISO3200 with impunity and minimal consequences to image quality, whilst not holding you up with either focusing or continuous shooting speed. _Highly_ recommended.


The review also notes:


> In many ways, it felt like an entry level DSLR crammed into a compact body. It’s incredibly fast and responsive, and shunts around large RAW files at 10fps without a hiccup. The lens is definitely an excellent performer, and a notch above the kit zooms; not to mention being faster at both ends and having a bit more reach.


From what I've seen- it's every bit as capable as a entry level DSLR and yet still fits comfortably in your pocket. Just throwing it out there... I'm very seriously considering this camera. Kind of wondering if I should hold out for the RX200 which would hopefully have detents in the lens ring.

[EDIT]- just found this: http://photorumors.com/2013/05/05/r...ng-in-june-with-a-built-in-pop-up-viewfinder/


> "The RX200 will have *an improved 28-140mm f/1.4-2.2 lens *(compared to the current 29-105mm f/1.8-4.9) and an unique built-in pop-up viewfinder (similar to the pop-up flash). Definitely an interesting development if true."


f/1.4 drool......


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't feel like a Sony is a huge upgrade to my bridge powershot? i think If i get a new Camera, it's Pointless to get another point and shoot on top of my point and shoot. I also have an elph in my pocket all day =)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well- that's a good point. :thumbup:
Didn't realize your current P&S was a bridge sized camera. The upgrade would be in size, for sure, but perhaps only a little better in IQ.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

RX100 is actually a fantastic camera. Have you decided canon vs nikon? Go to your local camera store and take a couple of test shots with each, be sure to note the layout of the camera as well. Don't buy it right then and there though, think about which you liked better then go from there.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Also, before you go buying lenses, especially primes, be sure to use your kit lens at the 35mm point and 50mm point. I opted for the 35 1.8g on my Nikon because the 50mm was to close for my normal everyday shots.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> RX100 is actually a fantastic camera. Have you decided canon vs nikon? Go to your local camera store and take a couple of test shots with each, be sure to note the layout of the camera as well. Don't buy it right then and there though, think about which you liked better then go from there.


Don't you worry, I already have a playdate set with bestbuy, and i am buying it online later LOL

I am still thinking this: Nikon D3200 SLR Camera w/18-55mm Nikkor VR Lens,Red,Bundle w/Nikon 55-300mm Lens 25496 C


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention if you didn't already know or if it would interest you, but the D3200 has a wifi adaptor that allows you to sync it to your smart phone! It's my next buy for the camera

Amazon.com: Nikon WU-1a Wireless Mobile Adapter for Nikon Digital SLRs: Camera & Photo 


Bestbuy.ca carries it but not Bestbuy.com that I can see


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

My phone is not so smart =( 

I am a designer and I am on a computer all day! so decided to stick to super old flip phone...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Neko said:


> *My phone is not so smart =(*
> 
> I am a designer and I am on a computer all day! so decided to stick to super old flip phone...


:spittingcoffee: Your comment is awesome 

No worries, I wasn't sure if it would interest you or be compatable  I didn't know about it until they started broadcasting a commercial on TV about a week ago for the camera and citing that feature. I don't watch live TV often so it might have been going on for a while and I just didn't know about it


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

Have a look at some of these.
I don't make lots of money but a few extra dollars is better than no extra
dollars. 
These are customers and friends pets and a few others.
Most if not all are shoot with my D700 with either an older 
28-70 AFS 2.8 D or a 70-200 F2.8 VRI , my go to glass. 
More information can be had on alot of forums. Have a look at 
nikoncafe.com also fredmiranda.com: Specialized in Canon - Nikon SLR Cameras, Forum, Photoshop Plugins, Actions, Reviews, Hosting and Digital Darkroom. 
Shopping it's alway good to look around. Trusted name sakes would be 
B&H Photo , Adorama, Keeble & Shuchat Photography and KEH.
Nothing against buying used as some really nice deals can be had.
DSLR video is the latest and greatest right now. It would be nice to
add video with a push of a button ! 
Wall-E 








Ellie 








Gene's girls from A.C.I.








The Wave 








Minolta Umbrella Girl taken with a D70s and 18-70 kit lens 








AFM 250 Race 2012


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ Your about $2500 over her initial $1000 budget lol.. and that's buying all your gear used!

If I were to do it all over again and start fresh, I would've bought all my gear used rather than buying new and selling everything a couple months after to upgrade lol.

I have a D7000 + 35mm 1.8g as my go to walk around set up and I love it.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ahh this is all so nice!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I did a search on this page for "5200"
This looks like a nice value 

Nikon D5200 DSLR Camera 2 Lens Bundle

$200 cost difference and Costco is a known reputable vendor. Comparasin between the two.

Head to Head: Nikon D5200 vs. D3200 - DigitalCameraInfo.com

Nikon D3200 vs D5200 - Our Analysis


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have an old Nikon D40x. I love it. But should probably upgrade. All this camera talk is making me itch for a new one!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

"The D3200 is an excellent entry-level camera, and the D5200 is an excellent entry-level/mid-range camera. You can't go wrong with either one. So, our advice is to figure out how much camera you really need, get the model that suits you best, and then spend whatever cash remains on quality lenses."


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

SO HARD! to decide.... =) atleast I am taking my time.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

HAHA I hear that. I keep telling myself that, honestly, a nice bridge superzoom will be more than adequate for me. I am not going to be printing any photo bigger than 8 x 10.....and there is a lot of technique to learn in that range


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

Nickyb said:


> ^^ Your about $2500 over her initial $1000 budget lol.. and that's buying all your gear used!
> 
> If I were to do it all over again and start fresh, I would've bought all my gear used rather than buying new and selling everything a couple months after to upgrade lol.
> 
> I have a D7000 + 35mm 1.8g as my go to walk around set up and I love it.


 Maybe just a tad over budget :crazy:..... Most of my glass is from my film days, which I still use from time to time. Nothing wrong with buying used. One just has to be careful. I was able to find a lightly used D7000 kit for my son in law for a little over a $1000 shipped.
KEH special !! I think I paid $100.00
Tamron SP 90mm f/2.8 Di 1:1 AF Macro Auto Focus Lens 











jocoyn said:


> I did a search on this page for "5200"
> This looks like a nice value
> 
> Nikon D5200 DSLR Camera 2 Lens Bundle
> ...


^^^^^^
A very good point, some stores will sell factory refurbished kits, allowing one to pick up a better kit. 
I've always said invest in a body first, then start picking glass. Glass has almost been the same for years ( the G series has Just replaced the D series not to long ago ) but bodies keep advancing ( electronics) . 
Find a body with the better bells and whistles.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

More research for me! Def what carriesue and Rei can do is what i want =)
Just hoping for less noise and possible be able to focus on something that moves slightly...

my point and shoot is great but shutter speed is awful no matter what.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the Canon Rebel T2i. They were taken with the 18-135 mm lens


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Fireworks and actions shots with the 18-135 mm


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

jocoyn said:


> HAHA I hear that. I keep telling myself that, honestly, a nice bridge superzoom will be more than adequate for me. I am not going to be printing any photo bigger than 8 x 10.....and there is a lot of technique to learn in that range


I wouldn't be so sure of that! I've gotten a bit addicted to canvaspop.com and have blown up four photos I've taken with my P&S now. In fact, I'm anxiously awaiting an email from our business center today letting me know my latest canvas print has arrived. It's not nearly as expensive as I thought (depending on your frame options- which can double the price) to blow up a picture.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I did a search on this page for "5200"
> This looks like a nice value
> 
> Nikon D5200 DSLR Camera 2 Lens Bundle
> ...



ok the 5200 sounds really good and i did all this vs the rebels/canons that i liked. all i am confused about now is lens motors, camera motors i have no clue...


----------



## hoocli (Mar 7, 2012)

Neko said:


> ok the 5200 sounds really good and i did all this vs the rebels/canons that i liked. all i am confused about now is lens motors, camera motors i have no clue...


Basically the older lenses require the camera to do the auto focus as the motor is in the camera.

The new lenses have the motor built into the lens and the camera only provides power and the lens does all the work.

I personally just bought the d3100 and I couldn't be happier. I'm sure the d3200 with both the lenses you have would be a very good starting point. The 55-200mm lens is great for abit further shots. I actually barely use my 18-55mm lens as most of my shots are outdoors and at distance.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Just emailed to ask if they will sell this Nikon D5200 Camera w/18-55mm Lens, Red, Bundle w/55-300mm Lens & MORE 1507 L2

without the bags, sd cards etc...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko said:


> Just emailed to ask if they will sell this Nikon D5200 Camera w/18-55mm Lens, Red, Bundle w/55-300mm Lens & MORE 1507 L2
> 
> without the bags, sd cards etc...


 
honestly that's pretty good. I'd suggest leaving the full kit the way it is and just going for that. You're going to need an SD card anyway and the cleaning kit is handy to have as well as the bag. When my camera isn't being used, it's tucked safely in the bag.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a better SD card than that =/ and can get them cheap, same as the bag, i want the one that fits extra lenses etc. 

I love it how I come here for GSD advice, picture, tech support lol!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko said:


> I have a better SD card than that =/ and can get them cheap, same as the bag, i want the one that fits extra lenses etc.
> 
> I love it how I come here for GSD advice, picture, tech support lol!


 
lol I have an SD card wallet so I'm covered on SD cards but my husband makes a habit of snagging one here and there and losing them.... I have the Nikon bag but I already need a new larger bag. I'm looking at [ame]http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Backpack-SLR-Cameras-Accessories-Black/dp/B002VPE1WK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1367955250&sr=8-2&keywords=dslr+camera+bag[/ame]


and 


Amazon.com: DURAGADGET Portable Water Resistant Nylon Rucksack For Nikon D5000, D3100 and D5100, With Shoulder Strap: Camera & Photo


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

yep i like the first one! thats what i would want


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko said:


> yep i like the first one! thats what i would want


 
yup. That's the one i'm leaning towards too. Basically the same bag from what I've been able to tell but the amazon one is cheaper. The biggest complaints I've seen on it is someone's strap started to tear off (easy fix) or the zipper's don't have rain flaps. Well if i'm going out in the rain with this bag, the bag is getting sprayed down with waterproofer (the stuff you spray on tents to help make them water resistant) and a rain cover anyway just to be safe. A soggy bag is NEVER fun to carry. 

I unfortunately have to wait a couple weeks before I can order it.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds like a great choice! And I see you're going with the red one after all 



Neko said:


> all i am confused about now is lens motors, camera motors i have no clue...


What hoocli said here -


hoocli said:


> Basically the older lenses require the camera to do the auto focus as the motor is in the camera.
> 
> The new lenses have the motor built into the lens and the camera only provides power and the lens does all the work.


With Canons, all lenses come with a built in auto focus motor (and not the bodies). 

With Nikon, the older lenses do NOT come with a built in motor, but some camera bodies will. For example, I have the older 50mm f/1.8 D lens on my D90. The 50mm f/1.8 D does not have a built in AF motor (but the 50mm f/1.8 G does). Thankfully, my Nikon D90 body (and nickyb's Nikon D7000 body) does have a built in motor, so those lenses would focus just fine.

However, if you put a lens without a built in motor on a body without one, too (such as the D3100/D3200/D5100/D5200 bodies), you would have to focus manually. 

All this means is that you'll need to buy the lenses that have a built in motor if you want the auto focus. I try to save money by buying the older lenses (because my D90 has the built in motor), but an argument could be made for the better image quality produced by newer lenses. Probably only noticeable if you pixel peep, though LOL 



gsdsar said:


> I have an old Nikon D40x. I love it. But should probably upgrade. All this camera talk is making me itch for a new one!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here, although for me it's new glass. I stayed up browsing classifieds and photo samples from the 85mm f/1.8 and it's all I can do not to buy one. But that's $400 (for used) that I probably can't spend right now  



Nickyb said:


> If I were to do it all over again and start fresh, I would've bought all my gear used rather than buying new and selling everything a couple months after to upgrade lol.


I bought used and couldn't be happier about it. I've bought two D90 bodies used and both were in excellent condition and worked flawlessly. Actually, thanks to my Craigslist and photo forum addiction... I have my D90 + 18-105mm lens + 50mm f/1.8 lens + Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 lens + Tamron 55 - 200m lens + SB600 external flash, and a Lowepro Flipside Sport backpack. 

I think all that cost me a total of $585? 

The first body I bought was for $500 alone (under 2k actuations). The 50mm, as I mentioned, was $50. But then I snagged a D90/lenses/flash package deal for a steal (almost literally) and resold just the body and kit lens for almost the same price. I got REALLY lucky there, but I guess that's one benefit to buying on Craigslist


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I looked at the cameras in store and the only problem so far is that for 5200, i need the autofocus lenses and the 50mm 1/8 AF-S is way over $200 alone... =(


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko said:


> I looked at the cameras in store and the only problem so far is that for 5200, i need the autofocus lenses and the 50mm 1/8 AF-S is way over $200 alone... =(


 
check ebay and amazon. a lot of the same sellers use both sites and vary prices. Often if you put an item in your cart on amazon, the price will go up or down. You can also save up for the 50mm lens or you can do what my uncle did which was put $50 towards an amazon gift card and save up that way until he had enough to get the lens he wants which was around $500


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a couple I found that you might be able to work towards on ebay.... 

Nikon 50mm F 1 8g AF s Nikkor Lens Refurbished by Nikon U s A 2199B 0018208021994 | eBay

Nikon AF s Nikkor 50mm F 1 8g F 1 8 G Lens 50 mm Compact FX Format 2199 New 0018208021994 | eBay

Nikon Nikkor AF s 50mm F1 8 G Lens 50 1 8 Clean 563 Free USA Shipping Roberts 0018208021994 | eBay

Nikon 50mm F 1 8g AF s Digital SLR Nikkor Camera Lens F 1 8 New Bundle Case 0018208021994 | eBay


just to show a few. They should all have free shipping too so that might help.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ya my point is that they are over 100 more than canon lenses =/
As much as i really want the 5200, the more I shop around the less affordable it becomes.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sorry. jump on the t4i then. Appears to be a good solid camera. Could be fun.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

heck I might get the t4i as an alternate camera! Then my husband can really strangle me because I'd be buying gear for that one too! He'd never get me away from a camera!! hahaha.....


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> sorry. jump on the t4i then. Appears to be a good solid camera. Could be fun.


I learned that t4i is gone, it was recalled! That's why t5i came out so fast.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Looking for a way to skip kit lens and get the body, 5o mm and 70-300


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

You don't have to buy Nikon lenses, they are going to cost more usually. You can get sigma or tamron lenses that are just as good but less money. Your going to want the kit lens, 50mm is kinda far away (mostly used as a portrait lens) and your going to want the 18mm for close shooting. Like indoors.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Switchblade906 said:


> You don't have to buy Nikon lenses, they are going to cost more usually. You can get sigma or tamron lenses that are just as good but less money. Your going to want the kit lens, 50mm is kinda far away (mostly used as a portrait lens) and your going to want the 18mm for close shooting. Like indoors.


So I am at work watching listening to reviews, still want the 5200. 

how can i find the 50mm 1/8 lens with autofocus for it? I tried looking it up and all i see is nikon, but maybe sigma and tamron have different word they use for autofocus?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ive always had great luck at abesofmaine.com for my camera equipment.

Search Abe's of Maine - Cameras and Electronics since 1979


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazon.com: Nikon D5200 24.1 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera Body Only (Black): NIKON: Camera & Photo

Amazon.com: Nikon 50mm f/1.8G AF-S NIKKOR FX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: NIKON: Electronics

I bought my 35mm 1.8G (G is the one you will need) for $140 used (mint condition all paperwork and box included.

What do you plan on shooting with the 70-300?
Expensive lenses new, can be had for around $300 used though. If your buying new, go with the Tamron 70-300vc.... $100 mail in rebate +6 year warranty.

Amazon.com: Tamron AF 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 SP Di VC USD XLD for Canon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

I only saved $50 buying used but it saved me the hassle of dealing with the rebate


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Neko said:


> So I am at work watching listening to reviews, still want the 5200.
> 
> how can i find the 50mm 1/8 lens with autofocus for it? I tried looking it up and all i see is nikon, but maybe sigma and tamron have different word they use for autofocus?


Go to BHPhotoViedo.com

Here

Click on photography, then lenses, then under category click SLR Lenses, Then scroll down and under Lens Mount click on Nikon. Those will be all the lenses that will fit on the nikon cameras. Look there and see what you like. Remember that in the world of photography you get what you pay for and you are always going to want AF.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> Amazon.com: Tamron AF 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 SP Di VC USD XLD for Canon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo
> 
> I only saved $50 buying used but it saved me the hassle of dealing with the rebate



so this has the autofocus motor? 

and for the 35mm, the G also means the same? this motor thing is the only confusion have so far. I was thinking I am limited to AF-S unless i want to manually twist the focus and i really dont


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

dpreview.com has some great forums - may have a larger audience for a specific camera type and has a good search engine. I apprears you can also use boolean operators to delimit your search.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Read this.
Nikon D5200 Review

take his opinions with a grain of salt but some useful information.

Yes, the tamron has the motor.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

bah most lenses say this "Autofocus is not supported by D40, D40x, D60, D3000, D3100, D3200, D5000, D5100, D5200 cameras--manual focus must be used when lens is mounted on any of these cameras"

"Autofocus is available with AF-S and AF-I lenses. 
Autofocus is not available with other type G and D lenses.
AF lenses (IX NIKKOR and lenses for the F3AF are not supported), and AI-P lenses."

Nickyb, i looked at that review, all others, videos, went to the store and after everything, it still seams the best option unless i get the d7000 and I think i want to stop before i even go there lol. 

no way.... found 1 ! Objektivguiden - Jämför och sök efter objektiv till din kamera


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Would option 6 work?
Nikon D5200 50mm Lenses

It is a 1.8 autofocus, nikkor, AF-S for $217


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Yep, I just called Audorama. So i can get body and 2 lenses for 1000 and skip the kit lens. He also told me to take another look at rebel t5i, its a bit more expensive but I will have huge lens options and save money on it that way so instead of 200 for 50mm 1/8 i will spend 80-100 and so on. So I am about to go back to that site you showed me and review =)

just worried that it just came out and already rated so much lower than 5200

http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-Rebel-T5i-vs-Nikon-D5200


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Just wait you guys, soon i will flood the forum with Zeus pictures =) 

appreciate all the help, this is great!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am taking snapsports "rating assessment" as an opinion and used their site only for a comparison of specifications because you have to figure out what is important for your use. That dp Review site really goes into much more depth. You can also just google "d5200 vs t4i " (I do thatfor t4i too since there is not a lot of difference and you will probably get more hits)...what I did when I was looking was I read the review from about 10 different sites and then hundreds of user comments.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

t4i was recalled t5i replaced it


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

ya i have been reading reviews day and night and fingers still point to 5200 based on things I like to do with the camera. 

this is the kit i might be getting Nikon D5200 Camera w/18-55mm Lens, Bronze, Bundle w/55-300mm Lens & MORE 1511 L2

and looking for the 50mm 1/8, maybe this:
Nikon AF-S Nikkor 50mm f/1.8G Lens 2199 B&H Photo Video

so looks like 1200 and i will have 3 lenses, good body and should be good for a while! until i get more advanced and add a lens.

I will grab a filter on ebay to protect the lens, they are really cheap.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Neko said:


> ya i have been reading reviews day and night and fingers still point to 5200 based on things I like to do with the camera.
> 
> this is the kit i might be getting Nikon D5200 Camera w/18-55mm Lens, Bronze, Bundle w/55-300mm Lens & MORE 1511 L2
> 
> ...



If your buying that kit, hold off on buying a prime (50mm) for now until you get to know you camera.....

PS. What are you shooting that you need a 300mm? I only reason why I bought mine was for birding.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Do any of you have remotes for your camera? I have face/smile detection on powershot so it will take a pic when i walk away and smile into the camera. are there cheap accessory kits with these extra items anywhere?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> If your buying that kit, hold off on buying a prime (50mm) for now until you get to know you camera.....


Why do you recommend to wait on it? I feel like that will be my #1 lens, i think. So far i looked at thousands of flicker images with that camera and that lens.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Neko said:


> Why do you recommend to wait on it? I feel like that will be my #1 lens, i think. So far i looked at thousands of flicker images with that camera and that lens.


What do you like to shoot? I think your going a bit overboard on your first DSLR and may be wasting your money on things you wont use. Just trying to save you a couple of doll hairs.

your going off of feelings and thoughts, and not actual knowledge. I would take it a step at a time and progressively grow, but that's just me.

Ps, I have multiple types of lenses.... and 90% of the time, I use the 35mm 1.8G. It's just my style.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko said:


> I learned that t4i is gone, it was recalled! That's why t5i came out so fast.


 
wow! I didn't even know that! Normally the second something is recalled, they pull it from the shelves at the best buy and base exchange here. Didn't know the t5i was out! 

The 5200 is a good camera and like someone else said, you can get different lenses for it. They don't HAVE to be Nikon nikkor lens. I have several other lens on my wish list that aren't Nikon. Just read into the specs and features.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Nickyb said:


> Amazon.com: Nikon D5200 24.1 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera Body Only (Black): NIKON: Camera & Photo
> 
> Amazon.com: Nikon 50mm f/1.8G AF-S NIKKOR FX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: NIKON: Electronics
> 
> ...


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

See some people get a $400 camera and few month later they are bored with it and want more. I am going to beginner-mid level so I can keep this thing for a while. I did look at what people do with the 35mm 1/8 and it could just be my style, but i love the close up shots of the 50mm way better. If you look at my flicker and see what i do with my point and shoot, it is very similar to the 2 lenses i selected. 

+ macro (I have a raynox 250) will work with the Nikon kit lens and the 55-300. Flickr: TCgraphicDesign's Photostream

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.463120399448.247038.250250809448&type=3


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Haven't read the whole thread but I have a Canon Rebel Xsi and use my 85mm lens mostly and have almost no complaints. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Haven't read the whole thread but I have a Canon Rebel Xsi and use my 85mm lens mostly and have almost no complaints.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I have seen your images as well and they are great!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko said:


> See some people get a $400 camera and few month later they are bored with it and want more. I am going to beginner-mid level so I can keep this thing for a while. I did look at what people do with the 35mm 1/8 and it could just be my style, but i love the close up shots of the 50mm way better. If you look at my flicker and see what i do with my point and shoot, it is very similar to the 2 lenses i selected.
> 
> + macro (I have a raynox 250) will work with the Nikon kit lens and the 55-300. Flickr: TCgraphicDesign's Photostream


 
I plan on mastering my 3100 lol. I'm expecting the 55-300 lens today. I have the 55-200 that I got for $114 and I've gotten some great shots with it so I'm excited to get that additional distance too. My 55-200 will likely be my primary lens until I can afford the 18-300mm. I'm looking at the raynox adapter myself. I have to master manual mode though lol.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Haven't read the whole thread but I have a Canon Rebel Xsi and use my 85mm lens mostly and have almost no complaints.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's the reason I have that camera.  Though I don't have an 85mm *grumble*

If I'd had more money to spend sure I would have loved something with a little more bells and whistles and it would 'be' nice if it took video too but I already have three cameras that can take 1080p video so I didn't really 'need' it. Course if I am able to start working again(hubby makes a good living but he's cheap and doesn't see the point of spending that much money on a hobby - men) I will probably sell mine and get a brand new one.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Neko said:


> See some people get a $400 camera and few month later they are bored with it and want more. I am going to beginner-mid level so I can keep this thing for a while. I did look at what people do with the 35mm 1/8 and it could just be my style, but i love the close up shots of the 50mm way better. If you look at my flicker and see what i do with my point and shoot, it is very similar to the 2 lenses i selected.
> 
> + macro (I have a raynox 250) will work with the Nikon kit lens and the 55-300. Flickr: TCgraphicDesign's Photostream
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.463120399448.247038.250250809448&type=3


Yup I would hold off on the 50 prime though.... do a bit of research on the 55-300 vs the 70-300.... 70-300 is heavier but sharper... Cant go wrong with either though.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I am a designer, not rich, but I work full time and worked many nights and weekends freelancing to earn extra for something I like =) a new toy!
This was earned outside the regular money for bills and with time that I should of been spending outside or relaxing. So this will get me out of the house for sure =) I actually have more to spend, but getting hubby a toy as well for school, he is a grad student. (ipad mini) they actually have to have it for rotations. So anyways, the extra money was earned, hard work, but it feels guilt free to spend because I earned it with extra freelance work. I could of gone to the beach instead!!! anyways i actually don't want to freelance anymore, that's why we got Zeus, so i can have fun, relax and get out of the house or my health will seriously decline sitting at a comp for 20 hours a day. 

I agree about the expensive hobby, but i have friends that go to the bar every Friday and spend $50, I don't drink so that's 50 saved a week. People sawing, scrapbooking, I used to play online video game and paid for that monthly. Any hobby cost money! showing dogs cost money and people do it as a hobby. So I think this is ok and something i already have so much fun with =) I floor Facebook with images daily!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> Yup I would hold off on the 50 prime though.... do a bit of research on the 55-300 vs the 70-300.... 70-300 is heavier but sharper... Cant go wrong with either though.


This is a trick i was hoping to do with 50mm Reverse Lens Macro: Close Up Photography Lesson #3 

2 lenses in 1 =)


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Neko said:


> I am a designer, not rich, but I work full time and worked many nights and weekends freelancing to earn extra for something I like =) a new toy!
> This was earned outside the regular money for bills and with time that I should of been spending outside or relaxing. So this will get me out of the house for sure =) I actually have more to spend, but getting hubby a toy as well for school, he is a grad student. (ipad mini) they actually have to have it for rotations. So anyways, the extra money was earned, hard work, but it feels guilt free to spend because I earned it with extra freelance work. I could of gone to the beach instead!!! anyways i actually don't want to freelance anymore, that's why we got Zeus, so i can have fun, relax and get out of the house or my health will seriously decline sitting at a comp for 20 hours a day.
> 
> I agree about the expensive hobby, but i have friends that go to the bar every Friday and spend $50, I don't drink so that's 50 saved a week. People sawing, scrapbooking, I used to play online video game and paid for that monthly. Any hobby cost money! showing dogs cost money and people do it as a hobby. So I think this is ok and something i already have so much fun with =) I floor Facebook with images daily!



Oh I definitely agree with you, if it had been my choice I would have gotten a new camera but I only had a certain amount to spend - the money and hobby thing is what my husband thinks NOT me.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Oh I definitely agree with you, if it had been my choice I would have gotten a new camera but I only had a certain amount to spend - the money and hobby thing is what my husband thinks NOT me.


Well mine does not work yet, so i have all the say. But when he does finally graduate, the tables will turn. So i am being nice, he gets a toy too. =) He is finishing pharmacy school.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Neko said:


> I am a designer, not rich, but I work full time and worked many nights and weekends freelancing to earn extra for something I like =) a new toy!
> This was earned outside the regular money for bills and with time that I should of been spending outside or relaxing. So this will get me out of the house for sure =) I actually have more to spend, but getting hubby a toy as well for school, he is a grad student. (ipad mini) they actually have to have it for rotations. So anyways, the extra money was earned, hard work, but it feels guilt free to spend because I earned it with extra freelance work. I could of gone to the beach instead!!! anyways i actually don't want to freelance anymore, that's why we got Zeus, so i can have fun, relax and get out of the house or my health will seriously decline sitting at a comp for 20 hours a day.
> 
> I agree about the expensive hobby, but i have friends that go to the bar every Friday and spend $50, I don't drink so that's 50 saved a week. People sawing, scrapbooking, I used to play online video game and paid for that monthly. Any hobby cost money! showing dogs cost money and people do it as a hobby. So I think this is ok and something i already have so much fun with =) I floor Facebook with images daily!


100% agree.... tried to explain this to my other half... she'd rather it in the bank.... pfffffff


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Neko said:


> Well mine does not work yet, so i have all the say. But when he does finally graduate, the tables will turn. So i am being nice, he gets a toy too. =) He is finishing pharmacy school.


LOL! Well I can't complain too much, I have a kindle, iPad 4 and fifth generation iPod touch and my GSD puppy.. I guess I used up all my puppy eye powers! I'm hoping to start work again sometime this year and then I'll probably go nuts with the lenses. :help:


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

The biggest question is this.

You say you are a quick learner and not new to photography. Do you plan on shooting in Auto mode, or do you plan to have control over the camera's ISO and aperture, or further, full manual? The biggest reason why I sold my D3100 and upgraded to a D7000 was because menu diving to change these options on the fly is a pain in the A$$....... D5200 is an excellent camera, I just dont want you spending all this money now, and then a year later want more features like myself.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> LOL! Well I can't complain too much, I have a kindle, iPad 4 and fifth generation iPod touch and my GSD puppy.. I guess I used up all my puppy eye powers! I'm hoping to start work again sometime this year and then I'll probably go nuts with the lenses. :help:


Haha awesome!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> The biggest question is this.
> 
> You say you are a quick learner and not new to photography. Do you plan on shooting in Auto mode, or do you plan to have control over the camera's ISO and aperture, or further, full manual? The biggest reason why I sold my D3100 and upgraded to a D7000 was because menu diving to change these options on the fly is a pain in the A$$....... D5200 is an excellent camera, I just dont want you spending all this money now, and then a year later want more features like myself.


I agree and I did look at D7000, BestBuy has an open box sitting for $700, full warranty, it was opened by mistake instead of the D7100. My current camera i shoot mostly in AV and P. Not so much manual and some Auto. I think I will be on Auto for a while as I learn. I think if I go any higher in quality and price, I will be over protective and wont use the thing! I had my powershot 3i for 10 years and loved it. I got to scared to upgrade to dslr last year and got the powershot sx40, I love it, but regret not getting a dslr instead. So I think that its good enough cam to where I wont panic to use it, its very user friendly and has that awesome new screen that displays what you are actually doing and shows digital pic of lens opening/closing. (noobie stuff). It's allot more advanced than my powershots and I think i will be happy with it for a long time. I had my previous camera for so long and it was just a stupid thing to get the same powershot when i was ready for more control. I have been reading about the d7000 and i think for taking family pictures, bugs, plants, pets and birds, it's too much I don't need to go there. The biggest thing that annoys me about my camera is no action shots are possible at all... and f stop wont go low enough for the blurred backgrounds. I am waiting for 1 more persons feedback (from europe) on this cam, he is a photo professor and if he tells me go for it, its already in the cart =) 
I know I will learn really fat, but if I had fun and pushed my little camera for 10 years, I will have fun with this for sure and it will last =) Also because of my job, I already have all the editing software yay!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> 100% agree.... tried to explain this to my other half... she'd rather it in the bank.... pfffffff


I understand, we normally pinch every penny as well. =/ and save.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Honestly, I don't see anything wrong with getting a prime lens (such as the 50mm or 35mm) early on. I think I bought mine within a few weeks of getting the body, and I'm extremely happy that I did. It's a much easier lens for me to work and learn with (woohoo for fixed aperture!). It could be a tough call to choose between the 35mm and the 50mm without realizing what focal length you prefer, but aside from that I can't imagine anyone regretting getting a prime lens. 

That said, I will agree that if money is a big concern and you had to give up either the 18-55mm, the 50mm, or the 70-300mm, it should probably be the prime lens. For every day and action pictures, the 18-55mm will be fine, and if the 70-300mm is the lens to get for the macro photography you love to do, then that should go on the list as well. If you only went with the 50mm and the 70-300mm, I would imagine it very frustrating that the shortest focal length available is 50mm. I've missed a few good shots before because I only had my 50mm on me and was stuck in close quarters. 

Quick note regarding this


> f stop wont go low enough for the blurred backgrounds.


The 18-55mm only goes as high as f/3.5 at 18mm and f/5.6 at 55mm, and the 70-300mm goes to f/4.5 at 70mm and f/5.6 at 300mm. I'm not sure if f/3.5 and f/4.6 are what could be considered high aperture/low f-stop number but there are other ways to achieve a blurred background. Distance between subject and the background (if it's a posed shot) and/or the focal length will make a big difference. You could get great background separation using the 70-300mm.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Rei said:


> Honestly, I don't see anything wrong with getting a prime lens (such as the 50mm or 35mm) early on. I think I bought mine within a few weeks of getting the body, and I'm extremely happy that I did. It's a much easier lens for me to work and learn with (woohoo for fixed aperture!). It could be a tough call to choose between the 35mm and the 50mm without realizing what focal length you prefer, but aside from that I can't imagine anyone regretting getting a prime lens.
> 
> That said, I will agree that if money is a big concern and you had to give up either the 18-55mm, the 50mm, or the 70-300mm, it should probably be the prime lens. For every day and action pictures, the 18-55mm will be fine, and if the 70-300mm is the lens to get for the macro photography you love to do, then that should go on the list as well. If you only went with the 50mm and the 70-300mm, I would imagine it very frustrating that the shortest focal length available is 50mm. I've missed a few good shots before because I only had my 50mm on me and was stuck in close quarters.
> 
> ...


This is a good post =)

The guy at adorama and bestbuy recommended 55-300 VR II over the 70-300, they both said people are happier with it? no idea. I think they said it's a much better lens at the price and a good 70-300 lens is out of my budget. I think they have 2 kits one has the 55-300 and kit and the other has 75-300 and kit lens. the VRII on 55-300 is probably why people are happier with it?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Rei, since you have the d90, what do you think about the d7000? I guess they are similar? d7000 vs d5200?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Neko said:


> Rei, since you have the d90, what do you think about the d7000? I guess they are similar? d7000 vs d5200?


The D7000 is actually the D90's replacement - I've never used a D7000 before, but most people I know with a crop sensor Nikon use the D7k. The high ISO and low light performance is better than on the D90, but it's not so significant that I see myself switching over. However, if I were purchasing a new camera right now, I would probably go for the D7000 (could probably find a good deal on a used one, with the recent release of the D7100). There's about a $100 - $200 difference in price between the D90 and the D7000 right now. 

One thing to keep in mind - a friend told me a few days ago that the focusing system on the D7000 can be difficult to get used to. Another mentioned having problems catching good action shots consistently (a problem I never had with my D90). So I'm a little unsure... I know Nickyb is using a D7000 currently, so hopefully she will chime in with her opinion. 

Both are great cameras, the D7000 is a little more advanced than the D90 and not that much more expensive. I don't think the differences are anything you should sweat over, and if you'd like to save an extra $100 or $200, you can get really great results with the D90. It's more about learning your camera and figuring out how to get a good shot and working with the lighting anyway. That's why there are people with P&S's and D40's that take a much better photograph than I could  For now I'm just working on the technicalities and trying to get clear snapshots. The fun is in the learning though!

If someone came up to me and wanted to swap their D7000 for my D90, I probably wouldn't let them. At least not until I had more hands on experience with the D7000. But if I did not already have a DSLR and had to choose between the D7000 and the D90, I would probably go with the D7000. 

The D5200 seems to be a much more entry level/basic DSLR, if I'm not mistaken? I prefer the D90/D7000 but that's because I'm just beginning to enjoy shooting in manual. I try to practice taking pictures under a wide variety of lighting conditions so I want to be able to change the settings easily. 

Unfortunately I won't be able to offer you any help or notes on the 70-300mm or the 55-300mm VR II. I don't have any experience with either, and personally use a Tamron 55-200mm (which I wouldn't recommend, but got for free so no complaints LOL).


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Rei said:


> The D5200 seems to be a much more entry level/basic DSLR, if I'm not mistaken? I prefer the D90/D7000 but that's because I'm just beginning to enjoy shooting in manual. I try to practice taking pictures under a wide variety of lighting conditions so I want to be able to change the settings easily.
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be able to offer you any help or notes on the 70-300mm or the 55-300mm VR II. I don't have any experience with either, and personally use a Tamron 55-200mm (which I wouldn't recommend, but got for free so no complaints LOL).


5200 is entry-mid level. 

The only thing that is interesting to me in d7k is the autofocus in the body so I can have more lens options in the future. If i got the d7k i would be with 1 lens for a while.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Neko said:


> 5200 is entry-mid level.
> 
> The only thing that is interesting to me in d7k is the autofocus in the body so I can have more lens options in the future. If i got the d7k i would be with 1 lens for a while.


Well the D90 and the D7000 are the same in that regard (both have a built in autofocus motor). So it wouldn't change anything if you were deciding between those two  

I know the D5200 doesn't have one, but it's also cheaper than the D7000 so it's hard to say how much money you'd save by getting one over the other.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the D7000 and I love it. Used, low shutter, D7000 bodies can be had for around $650. 

Only $50 more for a refurbished D7000 body than a new D5200. 
Refurbished Nikon D7000 DSLR Camera Body, Refurbished 25468B

I just got my tamron 70-300 last night and so far, I love it, but I haven't used it to to much since Zoey scared away all the birds and animals in my backyard....


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> I have the D7000 and I love it. Used, low shutter, D7000 bodies can be had for around $650.
> 
> Only $50 more for a refurbished D7000 body than a new D5200.
> Refurbished Nikon D7000 DSLR Camera Body, Refurbished 25468B
> ...


Waiting for your new pictures on flicker =)


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess I have never purchased anything referb. before, maybe I should.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My first camera, the Spotomatic was "used" - a coworker of my dad went with a newer fancier Nikon and I got the Pentax..I was 10 when it was built, 18 when I got it. Used it for about 25 years before the metering system wore out and shutter started locking. By then digital cameras were coming out, and not worth repairing plus the cost of film ..Still have it...lens are still good as new.....(just manual).....people "grow out" of photo equipment pretty regularly I would guess.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Neko said:


> I guess I have never purchased anything referb. before, maybe I should.


It really depends on how comfortable you are with buying used. Some people aren't, and that's not a problem. 

I just happen to be a college student without a job so any amount of money saved is worth it! Like I said, I've bought quite a bit of used gear before (two D90 bodies, three lenses, one flash) and haven't had a single problem with the transactions or the gear. I was even able to resell one of the cameras for a very similar price to what I bought it for. Basically just paid $35 to shoot with it for several months... and I definitely added on a few thousand actuations


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry I didn't read all 15 pages but it looks like you may be leaning towards a Nikon now. If you decide to go with Canon, I have a like-new 50mm f/1.8 with Canon Protect filter I need to get rid of...


FJ Cruiser by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr


It's a sharp lens, the only reason I'm parting with it is because I upgraded to a 50mm f/1.4


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh wow, looked at your flicker! very very nice!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

It's home!!!

D5200 with 55-300mm and 55-105mm.

You would of laughed at me yesterday. I turned on the camera for the first time at the park. Pushed the shoot button and nothing happened!!! I was like oh no whats wrong with it. My husband imminently started asking if there is power to it. Well I guess who knew (since I did not open the manual yet) that first i have to open the flip screen and set date, time, region... LOL. I shot all my first photos on Auto, looks like it was set to jpgs. I will watch the video it came with hopefully today and see what I need to do to set some things up =) I really want to get some action shots and I don't even know if it's possible with the 2 lenses i have. 

was very dark out already, flash on



Meh



he is so red i love it!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Very good choice, D5200 is a great camera, takes excellent video as well!

You most certainly can get some decent action shots with those lenses. Just need to make sure you have decent lighting. I would research and play with your camera a bit. Turn the knob to "S" which is your shutter priority mode and make sure that your greater than 1/1000s and shoot away for some action shots.

If you need help with the setup, read this briefly
http://kenrockwell.com/nikon/d5200/users-guide/menus-setup.htm

Not a fan of him but he makes it straight forward.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> Very good choice, D5200 is a great camera, takes excellent video as well!
> 
> You most certainly can get some decent action shots with those lenses. Just need to make sure you have decent lighting. I would research and play with your camera a bit. Turn the knob to "S" which is your shutter priority mode and make sure that your greater than 1/1000s and shoot away for some action shots.


I am so excited! I have so much to learn, it took me time to learn and push my powershot, here the possibilities are endless! Just need to learn what to do and how not to focus on dogs hind legs when he is running lol!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome!! Congratulations  

Love the muddy puppies in the first picture, and certainly not bad at all for having had to use flash. You can definitely get some great action shots, I know I have with my Tamron 55-200mm and that is not nearly as nice as your lenses are. DSLRs just take some getting used to. 

And if it makes you feel better, when I first got my camera I had a massive freak out too, because I also thought my camera was broken. I sent a friend of mine (in the photography business) a long, long message asking if she knew what was wrong and was practically shaking. _My camera wouldn't turn on_!! I had a battery and memory card in, but _it wasn't turning on_! I bought my camera secondhand, so returning it wasn't even an option! Anyway, turns out the battery was just low :rofl:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha! yep. Well i also did not format the SD card or used a good one.... I bet that action shot would of been clear if i had a real SD card in the camera... I will post more pictures once i actually set the thing up =)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my gosh, love all the photos, but that first one is soooooooo CLEAR!! to funny


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I returned the D5200 and got the D7100. I have the 70-300mm lens and also the 50mm 1.8D (both are from friends). I had no time with this camera, but I love the auto focus so far =) this is a low light pic and its awesome and low noise =) yay 


Zeus guarding ice cubes by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, very envious!! The D7100 is a seriously fantastic camera, from what I've heard. Congrats! Pricey as far as crop sensor cameras go, but seems to be worth it. Look forward to seeing more photos once you've had a chance to use it!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Rei said:


> Wow, very envious!! The D7100 is a seriously fantastic camera, from what I've heard. Congrats! Pricey as far as crop sensor cameras go, but seems to be worth it. Look forward to seeing more photos once you've had a chance to use it!


Thanks! this is strait out of the box on auto =0) haha

Its expensive, but for what I do, the crop sensor is actually better! gets me closer to wildlife by extending my zoom lens!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so jealous!!!! the 7100 is on my wish list!!! I've been trying to convince my husband to let me get it but he thinks my 3100 is more than enough. Phooey. I WILL get my way!!! lol.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> I am so jealous!!!! the 7100 is on my wish list!!! I've been trying to convince my husband to let me get it but he thinks my 3100 is more than enough. Phooey. I WILL get my way!!! lol.


This is my first dslr so no upgrades and I wanted to start as high as I could. I got 2 lenses from friends so that made room for extra money for the camera body. So far I just love it!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I think you'll be really happy with the D7100 for a lonnnnnng time. It's supposed to be the best crop sensor camera on the market, and my old D90 came out in 2008 and I still loved it  

Post more photos and your thoughts on the camera + lenses when you get the chance! Also, you have really great friends


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a Nikon wide angle lens I want to sell if anybody's interested. 
12-24. Here's some of my pics. None with the wide lens though.

Ambrola's Photos


----------

